# Official PCA Position on Freemasonry



## Hungus

Simple question: Can anyone point me to any official position on freemasonry from the PCA? I have found several individual presbyteries statements but nothing from the general assembly.

Not looking to discuss freemasons just looking for a link or official position.

I received this from one of Grace PCA (Cedartown, GA) Elders today:



> The OPC has a position that no Freemason may be an elder. The CRC may have had a similar position. The PCA has adopted no such prohibition, though a study committee for the General Assembly did conclude that to be both a Christian and a member of the lodge was at best highly inconsistent. It left it up to the local Session to determine the acceptability or non acceptability in the local church. Click on this link, then scroll down to Freemasonry to read the study committee's report. PCA Historical Center: Index to the Position Papers of the Presbyterian Church in America


----------



## TimV

http://www.pcahistory.org/pca/2-300.pdf


----------



## Hungus

Tim I found that one (one reason I specifically mentioned Westminster since that was the Presbytery that submitted it) Louisiana resubmitted a paper in 2002 feeling that the 1986 decision was insufficient and it was left in the hands of the individual Presbyteries.

Am I incorrect in my reading and a General statement has been made or is it in the hands of the individual presbyteries as is my reading of your link?


----------



## Wayne

Kelly:

Thanks for bringing this up for review. Specifically, on review, when that report says:



> That all the papers and reports of this committee together with its original
> sources be deposited with the Committee for Christian Education and
> Publications of the PCA and copies of these materials be made available to any
> who desire them, at a cost to be determined by the CE/P Committee.



I want to check to make sure that those "papers and reports" are preserved as a group in the Historical Center. Sitting here at home, I'm not sure whether they are there, or not.


----------

